# When to shave goats for show



## drkayepeery (Dec 18, 2012)

Show season is almost here in New Mexico. First show is in two weeks. It's a fuzzy one, but really, everyone shaves. It's a little early for me because I live in northern NM where it can still be cold. I'll put coats on them to keep them warm. I shave my dark goats about two weeks before the show because I think they look better with a little growth. My question is, what about my white goat. I've never had a white one. Should I shave her early as well? She's a tiny little thing. Very small for her 4month age. Thanks for any advice you have about showing.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We do it 3-4 days before show. 
Some people will do it on the show grounds if the show allows it

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like a week or two prior. The shave lines really show up on the white goats so you need a steady hand and good shaving skills if you're going to shave within a week of the show. But give them a bit of time to grow the coat back in and any lines should even out and become unnoticeable.


----------



## bambismom (Apr 1, 2013)

It really depends on what kind of goats you are showing and what the show rules are in your area. There was much confusion when we took a boer doe to the state fair for 4-H a couple of years ago. I guess it is O.K. for them to have a few weeks growth. Dairy goats on the other hand should be clipped just a few days before the fair. I think you should ask someone who has shown in the particular show you are showing in for better information. Also, 4-H is much more picky about rules than open class.


----------



## drkayepeery (Dec 18, 2012)

bambismom said:


> It really depends on what kind of goats you are showing and what the show rules are in your area. There was much confusion when we took a boer doe to the state fair for 4-H a couple of years ago. I guess it is O.K. for them to have a few weeks growth. Dairy goats on the other hand should be clipped just a few days before the fair. I think you should ask someone who has shown in the particular show you are showing in for better information. Also, 4-H is much more picky about rules than open class.


Thanks everyone. I have Nigerians but none have freshened. I do not have good shaving skills so think ill get them shaved this weekend and coats made.


----------

